# Ebay Kleinanzeigen - Englischer Kunde



## loller7 (13 Mai 2012)

Hey,

habe letztens mein relativ altes MacBook mit einigen Gebrauchsspuren für 600€ bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen reingestellt ( http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...20gb-festplatte,-2-66-ghz-(mid-2009)/62971313 ). Habe schon im Internet nachgeforscht und herausgefunden, dass viele Englische Käufer per Check betrügen wollen.
Meine Käuferin will allerdings folgende Bankinfos von mir (Zitat aus der Email):

Name der Bank:
Account Name:
IBAN-Nummer:
Swift Code:
Land:

Als Alternative bietet sie mir die Bezahlung per PayPal an und will die Email addresse meines PayPal Accounts.

Sind diese Dinge Grund zur Besorgniss?!

Was mich allerdings noch viel stutziger macht ist, dass ich mein Macbook ja auf 600€ Verhandlungsbasis eingestellt habe. Sie bietet mir allerdings 780€ + 40€ für den Versand.

Zudem hat sie ihre komplette Email per Google-Übersetzer auf Deutsch geschrieben:


Ok ich werde 780Eur + 40EUR für den Versand nach England zu zahlen.,
so möchte ich Sie, mir Ihre vollständige Bankverbindung wie zum
Beispiel:

Name der Bank:
Account Name:
IBAN-Nummer:
Swift Code:
Land:

Bitte senden Sie mir Ihre vollständige Bankverbindung oder Ihres
PayPal-E-Mail Adresse, damit ich mit Ihrer Zahlung sofort ok
verarbeiten kann.?

HERE IS THE SHIPPING ADDRESS :


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Mai 2012)

Es steht zwar jeden Morgen ein Dödel auf aber in deinem Fall solltest du die $-Zeichen aus den Augen wischen. Das kann nur schief gehen! In Sachen PayPal, siehe hier: http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...fen-sturm-gegen-kundenservice_aid_745289.html und was die Überweisung angeht, so wird womöglich auch nur deren Absendung vorgegaukelt, nur die Gutschrift erfolgt wahrscheinlich nicht bzw. wird nachträglich storniert.


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2012)

Oder man beauftragt einen Finanzagenten, Dir das Geld zu schicken.

Mich würde aber schon interessieren, wie das weitergeht...


----------



## loller7 (14 Mai 2012)

Ich lass eh die Finger davon. Viel zu stressig. Will doch nur meine alte Mühle loswerden.  
Hat da jemand evtl. eine Idee wo ich das Ding ordentlich wegbekomme?!


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2012)

Welches Modell?


----------



## loller7 (14 Mai 2012)

Falls du das Macbook meinst: Hab extra den Link zum Macbook gepostet. http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...20gb-festplatte,-2-66-ghz-(mid-2009)/62971313


----------



## spatz (21 Mai 2012)

Um Gottes Willen!

Ist denn noch nicht genügend darüber bekannt wie diese Leute arbeiten?

Dem $- Zeichen aus den Augen wischen kann ich  nur zustimmen.


----------



## Hippo (21 Mai 2012)

> Ist denn noch nicht genügend darüber bekannt wie diese Leute arbeiten?


Nö 
"Mit jedem Schnellzug kommt ein Dummer, Du mußt nur rechtzeitig am Bahnhof sein"
Das sagt mein Großvater schon vor 40 Jahren - und es stimmt halt immer noch ...


----------



## Fidelius (12 Juni 2012)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich ausgegangen? Ich bin ja schon lange der Meinung Abstand von ebay Kleinanzeigen zu halten, da meiner Meinung nach dort immer mehr Kriminelle versuchen den schnellen Euro / Dollar zu machen.

Habe momentan ganz gute Erfahrungen mit [Werbeanzeige gelöscht] gemacht. Hier ist es noch relativ "sicher" selber zu kaufen bzw. etwas zu verkaufen. Bisher hat immer alles reibungslos geklappt und habe bisher auch keine solchen "dubiosen" Machenschaften gesehen. Natürlich kann es sein das das nach und nach vielleicht auf ebay Konkurrenten übergreift, aber momentan sieht es noch ganz gut aus 

[Modedit by Hippo: Werbelink gelöscht]


----------



## hauseltr (20 August 2012)

Nicht umsonst sagt e-bay bei Kleinanzeigen:

1. Bargeld gegen Ware
2. Überweisung = oft Betrug, besonders aus dem Ausland.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/sicherheitshinweise.html


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2012)

Na toll!


			
				eBay schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen Sie sich mit Ihrem Handelspartner und übergeben Sie Ware und Geld vor Ort.


Verkäufer in Hamburg, Interessent (der das zweieurofufzich-Teil unbedingt braucht) in Lindau. eBay schreibt sich da leicht aber bestimmt nicht die $-Zeichen bei den Käufern von den Augen weg.


----------



## hauseltr (19 Oktober 2012)

Abschicken: blowing in the wind!


----------

